# Questions on obedience competition...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone worked with a shy dog in obedience competition? Does it give them confidence or would it be too much? And also, what is the oldest dog that you've started in obedience that went on to compete? 

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Danny was very shy around people to the point people thought he had been abused (never ever). Taking him to dog class every week helped bring him out of his shell to the point where he was "reserved" instead of fearful around strangers - definitely. Whether I had gone on to show him or not, the weekly dog classes was worth it.

As long as your dog is old enough (older than 6 months), healthy and sound, you can compete in obedience.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It could, although there are a couple exercises in even Novice that are extremely hard for shy, nervous dogs ... the stand for exam (stranger touching them) and the stays (owner is far away). I've found that agility can do wonders for a dog's confidence and doesn't have the inherent "scary features" of obedience. Might you consider agility to start? Build up to obedience? Many dogs find it more fun b/c it's less formal as well.

Now, if you just meant general obedience for a polite dog -- yes. Really, teaching a dog to do anything can go a long way to build confidence so long as it's taught in a non-threatening, reinforcement-based manner.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> It could, although there are a couple exercises in even Novice that are extremely hard for shy, nervous dogs ... the stand for exam (stranger touching them) and the stays (owner is far away). I've found that agility can do wonders for a dog's confidence and doesn't have the inherent "scary features" of obedience. Might you consider agility to start? Build up to obedience? Many dogs find it more fun b/c it's less formal as well.


I was just saying to my daughter that Chance would really dislike anyone he didn't know touching him and I know he would be a nervous wreck staying somewhere without me in sight or away from him. 

He has severe ED, so agility is out. He can't even take long walks without resting several times. 

I think I'll take a basic class with him and see how he likes it. Do they do stand for exam and stays in Rally?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Rally would be a great option. My 9 y/o rescue with hip problems loved rally. I also know someone who had a shy 13 y/o collie that earned her CD. It can be done but it just might take a little more patience.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No, no stand for exam or stays (other than with you right there, in the most advanced level) in Rally. Poor boy. How old is he? Is he on any supplements to help his elbows? Is he a candidate for surgery? So sad to think he can't even *walk* far w/o resting... :-(


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Poor boy. How old is he? Is he on any supplements to help his elbows? Is he a candidate for surgery? So sad to think he can't even *walk* far w/o resting... :-(


Chance will be 7, I think around September. Not sure of his exact birthday, he's a rescue. He's on Rimadyl, Synovi G3 and Tramadol on the days he needs "extra" help. I had him x-rayed and my vet said his right elbow was really bad, (his left is fine as well as his hips). He had an Orthopedic surgeon, (that comes in from UC Davis to perform the more complex surgeries at his clinic), look at Chance's x-ray to evaluate him for surgery and he said that the case was one of the worst he's seen. He also said he felt Chance, in his opinion, was not a candidate for surgery. 

I had my sister's vet and a local surgeon also look at the films and they also said they wouldn't recommend surgery.  He manages really well on his meds and as long as he doesn't push himself, he's comfortable. I have his blood work done every 3-6 months just to stay on top of his liver functions. He also takes Milk Thistle to support his liver.

So _please, please, please _get your next puppy from health tested parents!!!!! Just had to say that...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Taking into consideration all that has been said here.... it may not be bad to at least try. My big lab Belle had a situation in a training class that just ripped her heart out. She went from an outgoing dog, to an introvert. No she was not shy or scared, but lost heart in "doing things". Agility was suggested to us. We went to classes for at least two years, did fun matches, took her to watch trials, before ever trying to trial. We did not want her to shut down. She never did, she got better and better, and was able to compete at the National level and place. 

I don't know obedience, and your dog has physical limitations. So does my Teddi. I got a novice rally (AKC) title on her, and I hope to get a UKC novice rally title, and with some luck a CD. She can't go farther she too has elbow dysplasia (suspected) and confirmed hip dysplasia (with a THR on her right side) so she can't jump. She does like training. Even if that is ALL you do with your dog, it might help the confidence because your dog will have more "training" behind him to fall on in stressful situations. 

Besides.... training is fun, good one on one time with the dog and handler. 

GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Rally would be a great venue for you try. Poor boy give him a hug for me. I know the pain he is feeling.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie is very insecure and Rally was great in building his confidence.

With ED dont' know about doing the more advanced levels due to the jumping but you could most certainly do Rally Novice. 

Good Luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Rally would be a fun way for the both of you to just have some fun with each other! My Maddie is 7 and although she doesn't have any HD or ED, she still LOVES to do agility and obedience...I think training has helped her become a better dog.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I also think that agility gives dogs confidence. And I have seen dogs get rally titles that would never stand for a stand for exam and be touched by a stranger. 

I am currently working on getting a CD on a bitch I have who spent a long time in the conformation ring and had puppies as well. She is 9 years old!! Her mom has a CDX/RE and 2 brothers have their CD's... I trained her to heel (clicker) when she was young and she never forgot how.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Rally is great, but a basic obedience class first will make doing rally easier. A shy dog would like rally because you are always with them and you can talk to them all the time.
There are jumps at the higher levels, but they are significantly lower than obedience or agility, and only one or two on a course at most. Good luck with your special guy!


----------

